# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  به نظرتون کدوم رشته آینده بهتری دارن؟!

## Doctor

لطفا" با دلیل توضیح بدین به نظرتون کدوم رشته آینده بهتری دارن؟!

1.فیزیوتراژی
2.علوم آزمایشگاهی
3.علوم تغذیه
4.ژنتیک

----------


## Alfredo

با عذرخواهی از استارتر تاپیک  ولی بینایی سنجی هم اگه کسی می دونه اضافه کنه به توضیحاتش

----------


## P e y m @ n . N

با اینکه رشته من تجربی نبود...ولی با تحقیقاتی که انجام شده فیزیوتراپی از همه رشته های بخش نظرسنجی بهتره...ببخشید اگه اشتباه گفتم یا... :Y (554):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

خب معلومه ؛ فیزیوتراپی

بعد علوم تغذیه  :Y (640):

----------


## MAHSA

فیزیوتراپی بهتره

----------


## Amiir

فیزیوتراپی و علوم تغذیه.

----------


## personal

بستگی داره شما آینده رو در چی در نظر بگیرید ؟ اونایی که میگند فیزیوتراپی بدونند که با جذب بی حساب وکتاب دانشجو در این رشته اوضاع کار کمی سخت شده بله شاید بگید از نظر درآمد فلانه بیصاره اما همه بخصوص جدید الورودهای این رشته آینده فوق العاده ای ندارند :Yahoo (50):  اما در کل از نظر زیبایی رشته قشنگ و باحالیه بخصوص با علاقه! :Y (673):  ژنتیک به هیچ وجه جالب نیست .... تغذیه هم آینده مبهمی داره آیا جامعه ما اینقدر به تغذیه اهمیت خواهد داد ؟  :Y (716):  نظر شخصی من در صورتی که با محیط آزمایشگاه مشکلی ندارید تحقیقاتی هم در مورد این رشته انجام بدید که بنظر من آینده خوبی داره.......... یدوستی هم در مورد بینای سنجی سوال کرده بود رشته خوبیه زیباست علاقه میخواد اما تا موقعی که مردم چشم پزشک رو به بینایی سنج ترجیح میدند یکم شاید بهش ظلم بشه. :Y (554):

----------


## Amiir

> بستگی داره شما آینده رو در چی در نظر بگیرید ؟ اونایی که میگند فیزیوتراپی بدونند که با جذب بی حساب وکتاب دانشجو در این رشته اوضاع کار کمی سخت شده بله شاید بگید از نظر درآمد فلانه بیصاره اما همه بخصوص جدید الورودهای این رشته آینده فوق العاده ای ندارند اما در کل از نظر زیبایی رشته قشنگ و باحالیه بخصوص با علاقه! ژنتیک به هیچ وجه جالب نیست .... تغذیه هم آینده مبهمی داره آیا جامعه ما اینقدر به تغذیه اهمیت خواهد داد ؟  نظر شخصی من در صورتی که با محیط آزمایشگاه مشکلی ندارید تحقیقاتی هم در مورد این رشته انجام بدید که بنظر من آینده خوبی داره.......... یدوستی هم در مورد بینای سنجی سوال کرده بود رشته خوبیه زیباست علاقه میخواد اما تا موقعی که مردم چشم پزشک رو به بینایی سنج ترجیح میدند یکم شاید بهش ظلم بشه.


*من که واقعا دیگه دارم شاخ درمیارم!!!موقع تحقیق درباره رشته ها از چند مشاور مطرح و متخصص دقیقا عکس نظر شما رو دریافت کردم.
البته بودن از دانشجوها و دوستام که نظر شما رو داشتن یا مخالف نظر شما.واقعا خیلی نا مشخصه همچی.بنظرم همه ی اینا بستگی به خود فرد داره.*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> لطفا" با دلیل توضیح بدین به نظرتون کدوم رشته آینده بهتری دارن؟!
> 
> 1.فیزیوتراژی
> 2.علوم آزمایشگاهی
> 3.علوم تغذیه
> 4.ژنتیک


اینو واسه همه میگم :

رشته ریاضی : مهندسی نفت , مکانیک , برق
تجربی : دندان پزشکی , داروسازی , فیزیوتراپی(بیسته)
مشترک این دوتا : مهندسی صنایع (بی نظیره : به هر رشته ای بعدا میخوره )
انسانی هم که فقط قضاوت البته بعد از دادستان

ضمنا مهندسی شیمی از قلم نیفته که فوق العادست

----------


## House M.D

> لطفا" با دلیل توضیح بدین به نظرتون کدوم رشته آینده بهتری دارن؟!
> 
> 1.فیزیوتراژی
> 2.علوم آزمایشگاهی
> 3.علوم تغذیه
> 4.ژنتیک


همین ترتیبی که خودت نوشتی بهترینه

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> لطفا" با دلیل توضیح بدین به نظرتون کدوم رشته آینده بهتری دارن؟!
> 
> 1.فیزیوتراژی
> 2.علوم آزمایشگاهی
> 3.علوم تغذیه
> 4.ژنتیک



فیزیوتراپی خیلی بهتر از همه ی اون هاست .... واقعا رشته ی جالب و پر درآمدی هست ...

----------


## personal

> *من که واقعا دیگه دارم شاخ درمیارم!!!موقع تحقیق درباره رشته ها از چند مشاور مطرح و متخصص دقیقا عکس نظر شما رو دریافت کردم.
> البته بودن از دانشجوها و دوستام که نظر شما رو داشتن یا مخالف نظر شما.واقعا خیلی نا مشخصه همچی.بنظرم همه ی اینا بستگی به خود فرد داره.*


ببین دوست عزیز! من قرار نیست جای کسی به دانشگاه برم پس اون فرد بقول شما بهترین کس برا انتخاب رشتشه! :Y (554):  اما متاسفانه توی فرآیند انتخاب رشته بعضی از همون مدل مشاورای متخصصی (بعضیاشون :Y (554): ) که شما عرض میکنی به چیزی که فکر نمیکنند واقعیات هست انگار میخواند برا همه نسخه ای مشابه بپیچند و همینم هست که از بیخ و بن انتخاب رشته تو ایران بر اساس اطلاعات غلط و صرفا براساس " بقیه خوبند بقیه موفقند تو هم موفق میشی " صورت میگیره نه اینکه واقعا چی میخوایم که حتی ممکنه انتخاب بسیار بهتری هم باشه :Y (673):  حالا بنظر من اون دانشجوی و دوستاتون که خاک این رشته هارو میخورند خیلی بهترند برای مشاوره تا مشاورانی که بعضا "آواز دهل هارو" به گوش شما میرسونند. مسلما همه ی این چهار رشته فوق العاده هستند اما بهتره واقع بین باشید جمعیت عظیم فارغ التحصیل این رشته نگران کنندس چون برا همه این آواز دهل ها خونده شده من گفتم که کسی بعدا سرخورده نشه :Y (716):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> ببین دوست عزیز! من قرار نیست جای کسی به دانشگاه برم پس اون فرد بقول شما بهترین کس برا انتخاب رشتشه! اما متاسفانه توی فرآیند انتخاب رشته بعضی از همون مدل مشاورای متخصصی (بعضیاشون) که شما عرض میکنی به چیزی که فکر نمیکنند واقعیات هست انگار میخواند برا همه نسخه ای مشابه بپیچند و همینم هست که از بیخ و بن انتخاب رشته تو ایران بر اساس اطلاعات غلط و صرفا براساس " بقیه خوبند بقیه موفقند تو هم موفق میشی " صورت میگیره نه اینکه واقعا چی میخوایم که حتی ممکنه انتخاب بسیار بهتری هم باشه حالا بنظر من اون دانشجوی و دوستاتون که خاک این رشته هارو میخورند خیلی بهترند برای مشاوره تا مشاورانی که بعضا "آواز دهل هارو" به گوش شما میرسونند. مسلما همه ی این چهار رشته فوق العاده هستند اما بهتره واقع بین باشید جمعیت عظیم فارغ التحصیل این رشته نگران کنندس چون برا همه این آواز دهل ها خونده شده من گفتم که کسی بعدا سرخورده نشه



حرفت درسته ولی اینا یه رشته هایی هستن که هر کسی نمیتونه براحتی توش بره و کسی هم که میره باید بتونه دوام بیاره ....
در نتیجه بهترین ها در این رشته ها گلچین میشن و بازار کار پیدا میکنن ...
ضمنا این رشته اگر کسی سراسری بره و دانشگاه نسبتا نعتبر بره مطمئن باش رو زمین نمی مونه

----------


## Amiir

> ببین دوست عزیز! من قرار نیست جای کسی به دانشگاه برم پس اون فرد بقول شما بهترین کس برا انتخاب رشتشه! اما متاسفانه توی فرآیند انتخاب رشته بعضی از همون مدل مشاورای متخصصی (بعضیاشون) که شما عرض میکنی به چیزی که فکر نمیکنند واقعیات هست انگار میخواند برا همه نسخه ای مشابه بپیچند و همینم هست که از بیخ و بن انتخاب رشته تو ایران بر اساس اطلاعات غلط و صرفا براساس " بقیه خوبند بقیه موفقند تو هم موفق میشی " صورت میگیره نه اینکه واقعا چی میخوایم که حتی ممکنه انتخاب بسیار بهتری هم باشه حالا بنظر من اون دانشجوی و دوستاتون که خاک این رشته هارو میخورند خیلی بهترند برای مشاوره تا مشاورانی که بعضا "آواز دهل هارو" به گوش شما میرسونند. مسلما همه ی این چهار رشته فوق العاده هستند اما بهتره واقع بین باشید جمعیت عظیم فارغ التحصیل این رشته نگران کنندس چون برا همه این آواز دهل ها خونده شده من گفتم که کسی بعدا سرخورده نشه


*آره خب.از این لحاظ حرف شما درسته.واقعا نمیشه با تحقیق به نتیجه ای برسیم...50% مثلا میگن اتاق عمل 50% میگن هوشبری!*

----------


## Alfredo

> اینو واسه همه میگم :
> 
> رشته ریاضی : مهندسی نفت , مکانیک , برق
> تجربی : دندان پزشکی , داروسازی , فیزیوتراپی(بیسته)
> مشترک این دوتا : مهندسی صنایع (بی نظیره : به هر رشته ای بعدا میخوره )
> انسانی هم که فقط قضاوت البته بعد از دادستان
> 
> ضمنا مهندسی شیمی از قلم نیفته که فوق العادست


رشته های تجربی بزاریم کنار..شما خودتون رفتین تو رشته های مهندسی که بدونین اینده کارشون تو مملکت چجوریه که اینجوری با اطمینان میگین؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> رشته های تجربی بزاریم کنار..شما خودتون رفتین تو رشته های مهندسی که بدونین اینده کارشون تو مملکت چجوریه که اینجوری با اطمینان میگین؟


اره میدونم ... دور و بر من هر کی دانشگاه سراسری رقت الان کارش تضمینه ...
نکنه شما نتظار داری به مهندسی که دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور یا غیر انتفاعی رفته کار بدن؟؟؟
عقل که اینو نمیگه ...
ضمنا هر رشته ای ک  بری به مدرک دانشگاه ات نگاه میکنن؟؟
شما خودت بخوای خونه بسازی میری مهندسی رو میاری که تو دانشگاه ازاد درس خونده؟؟؟
معلومه که نه ....
مردم میخوان درس نخونن و قبول بشن ...
اگر نمیخوان درس بخونن برن رشته های فنی و کاردانش که تضمین کارش 100 برابر ریاضی و تجربی هست ...
پس یعنی اینایی که انتقاد میکنن میخوان بدون تلاش به جایی برسن ...
خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه تو کشور ما اینجوری نیست ... هر کسی به اندازه ی زحمتش نتیجه میگیره ...

----------


## Alfredo

> اره میدونم ... دور و بر من هر کی دانشگاه سراسری رقت الان کارش تضمینه ...
> نکنه شما نتظار داری به مهندسی که دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور یا غیر انتفاعی رفته کار بدن؟؟؟
> عقل که اینو نمیگه ...
> ضمنا هر رشته ای ک  بری به مدرک دانشگاه ات نگاه میکنن؟؟
> شما خودت بخوای خونه بسازی میری مهندسی رو میاری که تو دانشگاه ازاد درس خونده؟؟؟
> معلومه که نه ....
> مردم میخوان درس نخونن و قبول بشن ...
> اگر نمیخوان درس بخونن برن رشته های فنی و کاردانش که تضمین کارش 100 برابر ریاضی و تجربی هست ...
> پس یعنی اینایی که انتقاد میکنن میخوان بدون تلاش به جایی برسن ...
> خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه تو کشور ما اینجوری نیست ... هر کسی به اندازه ی زحمتش نتیجه میگیره ...


خب پس بزار از خیال بیارمت بیرون..من برق خوندم..نه پیام نور..ته غیر انتفاعی..نه آزاد..همین سراسری که جناب عالی فکر می کنی وقتی بری توش تضمین شده آیندت..نه تنها مثل شما با دوست و آشنا ها بلکه با فارغ التحصیل های این رشته..بلکه با رشته های دیگه صحبت کردم..کارآموزی رو دیدم...با استاد های برتر صحبت کردم..با رئیس بین رشته ای وزارت علوم حرف زدم..با دکترای الکترو مغناطیس ...قدرت...الکترونیک..مهندسی پزشکی صحبت کردم....با استاد هایی که مرتبع علمیشون استاد بودخ مشاوره کردم و اطلاعات رو جمع کردم و الان اینجام... من یه عادتی دارم که شاید بد باشه و بهم ضربه بزنه اینه که اگه ببینم کارم سودب برام نداره ادامش نمی دم..مثل خیلی ها نیستم که بگم باشه..اشکال نداره..من برق سراسری اونم روزانه می خونم..پس باداباد..بزار ادامه بدم شاید شاید تو آینده کاری ازش پیدا کنم...من وقتی دیدم که آیندم به همون اندازه تو این مملکت تو این رشته های اشباع پایینه ادامش ندادم..شما از این فکر بیا بیرون که صرفا چون دارین سراسری می خونین آیندتون تضمینه و یه زندگی عالی دارین...فارغ التحصیل های دانشگاه های رو به بیکاری دارن میرن..صنعت ضعیف با خروجی دانشگاه ها همخونی نداره و هرروز داره فقط به وروردی بیکار هایی اضاف میشه که برای اینکه وقت بخرن سعی می کنن ادامه تحصیل بدن...تا حدی اوضاع بد شده که به برادر دوست من که بورسیه صنعت نفت بوده گفتن نمی تونیم بورسیت رو اجرا کنیم . اوضاع بع جایی رسیده که شرکت تولید اولزم الکترنیکی و مدار ورشکست شده..به حدی رسیده که 96٪ از نخبه های کشور از این کشور میرن...صنعت داره رو ز به روز ضعثف تر میشه..به من مربوط نیست تفکز شما چیه...ولی از دید منی که خیلی دنبالش رفتم تا آخر تصمیم گرفتم آیندم رو خودم عوض کنم ..فعلا مشکل اساسی تو آینده این رشته ها وجود داره

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> خب پس بزار از خیال بیارمت بیرون..من برق خوندم..نه پیام نور..ته غیر انتفاعی..نه آزاد..همین سراسری که جناب عالی فکر می کنی وقتی بری توش تضمین شده آیندت..نه تنها مثل شما با دوست و آشنا ها بلکه با فارغ التحصیل های این رشته..بلکه با رشته های دیگه صحبت کردم..کارآموزی رو دیدم...با استاد های برتر صحبت کردم..با رئیس بین رشته ای وزارت علوم حرف زدم..با دکترای الکترو مغناطیس ...قدرت...الکترونیک..مهندسی پزشکی صحبت کردم....با استاد هایی که مرتبع علمیشون استاد بودخ مشاوره کردم و اطلاعات رو جمع کردم و الان اینجام... من یه عادتی دارم که شاید بد باشه و بهم ضربه بزنه اینه که اگه ببینم کارم سودب برام نداره ادامش نمی دم..مثل خیلی ها نیستم که بگم باشه..اشکال نداره..من برق سراسری اونم روزانه می خونم..پس باداباد..بزار ادامه بدم شاید شاید تو آینده کاری ازش پیدا کنم...من وقتی دیدم که آیندم به همون اندازه تو این مملکت تو این رشته های اشباع پایینه ادامش ندادم..شما از این فکر بیا بیرون که صرفا چون دارین سراسری می خونین آیندتون تضمینه و یه زندگی عالی دارین...فارغ التحصیل های دانشگاه های رو به بیکاری دارن میرن..صنعت ضعیف با خروجی دانشگاه ها همخونی نداره و هرروز داره فقط به وروردی بیکار هایی اضاف میشه که برای اینکه وقت بخرن سعی می کنن ادامه تحصیل بدن...تا حدی اوضاع بد شده که به برادر دوست من که بورسیه صنعت نفت بوده گفتن نمی تونیم بورسیت رو اجرا کنیم . اوضاع بع جایی رسیده که شرکت تولید اولزم الکترنیکی و مدار ورشکست شده..به حدی رسیده که 96٪ از نخبه های کشور از این کشور میرن...صنعت داره رو ز به روز ضعثف تر میشه..به من مربوط نیست تفکز شما چیه...ولی از دید منی که خیلی دنبالش رفتم تا آخر تصمیم گرفتم آیندم رو خودم عوض کنم ..فعلا مشکل اساسی تو آینده این رشته ها وجود داره




والا من اولین باره که چنین چیزی میشنوم .... والا تو شهر ما هر کی رفت سراسری ما دیگه ندیدیمش ... 
رفت دانشگاه و کار گیر اورد ....

حالا باز باید بیشتر تحقیق کنم ببینم چه خبره ...

----------


## sarakonkuri

دارو

----------


## sina a

اگ تو ايران رو بخواي فيزيوتراپي اما اگ ت خارج رو ميخواي همه ي رشته ها خوبن خارج به همه ي رشته ها ارزش قائله


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan_yany

> اگ تو ايران رو بخواي فيزيوتراپي اما اگ ت خارج رو ميخواي همه ي رشته ها خوبن خارج به همه ي رشته ها ارزش قائله
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


تاپیک 3 سال قبلو زنده کردی حاجی! [emoji52]

----------


## niـhan

به نظر من 

بستگی داره به کمبود نیرو توی شهر خاص :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ezio auditore77

بیوتکنولوژی+مهندسی نرم افزارِ

----------


## Ali.psy

بنظر من بهترین شغل میتونه رشته و شغلی باشه که توان ادامه دادنشو داری میتونی توش یه چیزی بشی یه موقعیت علمی و ارزشمند داشته باشی و توش نابغه باشی...

نه اینکه بگی بازار کار نیست و فقط چهار سال الکی بخونی و پشیمون بشی و یا همین عاقلانه مند نری جلو فایده نداره... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## QLINE

نظر شخصیم اینه که کلاً در این مورد نظری ندارم!

----------


## luxaeterna

> لطفا" با دلیل توضیح بدین به نظرتون کدوم رشته آینده بهتری دارن؟!
> 
> 1.فیزیوتراژی
> 2.علوم آزمایشگاهی
> 3.علوم تغذیه
> 4.ژنتیک


حالا که اینجا می پرسی مراقب تحمیل عقاید بقیه باش... فقط اطلاعات بگیر .
من شخصا عاشق ژنتیکم بعدش علوم آزمایشگاهی رو می پسندم ولی دلیلی ندارم چوم در مورد بازار کارشون اطلاع چندانی ندارم. صرفا بخاطر واحدهایی که داریم، حدس می زنم چقدر مورد علاقه م باشن. اولویت سومم تو علاقه، علوم تغذیه س. ولی اینو بدون واسه علوم تغذیه بیوشیمیت و در حقیقت شیمیت باید قوی باشه ها... حوصله شو داری؟

----------


## mohammadtaher

ژنتیک

----------


## trrxreza

قطعا پزشکی و کامپیوتر بهترینن

----------


## پریناز76

علوم آزمايشگاهي رشته خوب و پردرآمديه البته اگه واقعا به كار توي ازمايشگاه علاقه داشته باشي

----------


## fafaflh

روان شناسی     علوم کامپیوتر جامعه شناسی  متخصص مغز اعصاب

----------


## Ultra

اگر قرار بود از آینده با خبر باشیم جلوی مرگ عزیزانمون رو میگرفتیم

رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارید آینده بهتری داره 

ولی احتمالا منظور شما از آینده بهتر درآمد بیشتره
که در حال حاضر شغل های آزاد وضعیت بهتری دارن
خودتون رو بادرس خسته نکنید

----------


## Masoume

انتخاب رشته شرو شده :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77): باو برید درس بخونید... چرا از الان انتخاب رشته میکنید؟؟؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------


## erfan7

فیزیو تراپی

----------


## Mehran93071

رشته های علوم تجربی منظورم پزشکی و داروسازی و علوم آزمایشگاهی و اینا هست نه مثلا جانورشناسی یا زیست شناسی و بعدش رشته های مربوط به کامپیوتر فیلد برنامه نویسی! فقط برنامه نویسی!

----------


## reza2018

از نظر اینجانب!اینده دار ترین رشته ها رشته های مرتبط با فناوری به خصوص اینترنت هستن

----------


## Ali jk

اينده بهتر تو شغل و رشته اي ك خودت دوسش داري.!
اگه مثلا پزشكي دوس نداشته باشي بعد ٢ ترم فرار ميكني
هرچي رو ك دوسداري و عشقته انتخاب كن.

----------


## ارامش 20

فقظ پزشکی

----------


## ali745

سلام دوستان .
اینده و درامد کاریه مهندسی پزشکی خوبه؟

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان .
> اینده و درامد کاریه مهندسی پزشکی خوبه؟


کشور ما صنعتی نیست مهندس پزشکی جز یه تکنسین تعمیر و نگهداری لوازم چه کار دیگه ای میخواد انجام بده؟؟؟ تازه اونم اگه باشه.
من پسر عموی خودم خونده... بیکاره . از دانشگاه دولتی قزوین.

----------


## Mahsa.TS

یکی از اشناهامون که داروساز هست میگه فیزیوتراپی خیلی خوبه

----------


## Elahe_

كسي ميدونم بازار كار پروتز دندان چجوريه ؟ از لحاظ درآمد چطوره ؟

----------


## ali745

> کشور ما صنعتی نیست مهندس پزشکی جز یه تکنسین تعمیر و نگهداری لوازم چه کار دیگه ای میخواد انجام بده؟؟؟ تازه اونم اگه باشه.
> من پسر عموی خودم خونده... بیکاره . از دانشگاه دولتی قزوین.


شاخه ی بیو الکتریک هم خوب نیس ؟

----------


## mehrab98

> شاخه ی بیو الکتریک هم خوب نیس ؟


ابن ظاهرا بهترین شاخشه طبق تعریفایی که شنیدم اما متاسفانه اطلاع ندارم به طور نسبی بازار کارش بهتره یا نه.

----------

